# Maglite Magcharger led upgrade to a better output



## markxxxx (May 5, 2016)

Hey there guys just signed up and bought a magcharger led which is the newer model, however the led on it sucks they claim its around 640 lumens but honestly its crap any ideas to mod it.And would be open for someone to work on it.


----------

